# eric, I apologixe again



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

eric, I apologize again and I apologize to memebers of the forum for my part in this. I gave you a list of guidelines so that we could have an adult discussion but apparently you removed them rather than discuss them or the issue. I'd like you to restore them, please.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Once you have deleted a thread i don't think it is possible to get it back. If there is, i do not know how it is done.Just so you know.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tom, I just deleted your thread to Marilyn and my comments are there.I have not deleted any other thread so I have no idea what your taking about, is it the first apology thread? And your confused?Tom, I beleive Jeff asked you to leave the bb completely and from what you said he let you stay if you did not argue with me. However you have choosen not to take his advise.I personally think you should leave this forum now.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

the deleted thread was one where you calld me stupid, eric, and I asked for an apology.Bada


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I agree not to argue with you again, eric, you cant have a civil discussion. are you asking me to leave as a member of the forum or the moderator?Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It is very hard to have a civil discussion with someone that continually throws all information back in your face and tries to discredit you on a public forum.Tom, take a good hard look at your actions and think before you speak.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Nikki, i think I have looked at all the instances whrere i called eric names and apologized to him.if i missed any, let me know, please. He has not apologized for the names he has called me or others. in the past he has wiped the slate clean by deleting them I suspect. i really do think it would be best for the people here if you dropped this attack.Bada


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

MY attack? Tom LOOK at yourself! You are the psychologist!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think i have apologized for all the times I said things inappropriately. if i missed any let me know. i am a psychologist but I am not perfect.Bada


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I have deleted three threads in three years and had nothing to do with name calling, this is the most bizzare behavior I have ever seen with a professional psychologist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

On Tom's behalf, I have to agree that there is quite enough targeting of him going on here.In fact, there is quite enough targeting of everyone going on here.I'd also like to note that he is the only one who has had the courage to apologize.In the interest of cooperation, it might be an act of good faith if everyone apologized for their targetive actions. And every one of us here is guilty. I apologize for anything I have said or done that has in any way contributed to this non-essential and distracting argument.Would it be a good idea for everyone to take a break?Let's sleep on it over the weekend and then try again.Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Goodnight Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Goodnight, Chris.....


----------

